# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  High levels. Test and bilirubin. Running EQ & Test-P.

## PeterJonesCA

Hi, I had the following tests done. My Testosterone and Bilirubin are both high. I have requested the report in English. You can make out the tests done and the results, also the ranges. First time I have had any blood work done. Doctor said my Test was very high, even double. Also said my Bilirubin must come down. He mentioned I cut EQ out of my weekly pinning. He said stick only to the Test-P. Can anyone please look the results over and give me their opinions? Are these levels as bad/high as my doctor suggested? Have others on this fourm ever had levels this high or higher, something to compare to would be helpful. Thanks Everyone.

----------


## Perseverance1

1478 is high but that's to be expected while you're on cycle. I can't comment on the other stuff but your test level looks perfectly fine. What are you pinning? 600-750mg a week?

----------


## MickeyKnox

X2

What are your Prop and EQ protocols?

----------


## PeterJonesCA

> X2
> 
> What are your Prop and EQ protocols?


I was on weekly 200mg EQ & 150mg test-p. 100mg EQ twice a week. Test-p EOD 50mg. 

Now I am on only test-p 150mg per week, since I dropped the EQ I will look to up the test-p weekly. 

Bilirubin my doc tells me is the liver offloading excess bile into intestines (causing slightly yellow stools) he attributed this to the EQ. He said if the bilirubin goes up 10 more points then you get jaundice in eyes/skin. Since 10 days no EQ, stools are regular again. 

It's my first cycle & so I am being very conservative & cautious. 

Given the results, what would u suggest is a good weekly amount of test-p? I know 150 is very, very low.

----------

